# Post your old family photos here theme



## zulu42 (Dec 5, 2021)

I have been looking through some old photo boxes. Most of these type of shots are interesting mostly to family members. That's okay! Post them here!
Credit to the original photographer is implied.

Here's a shot of my Gramps from a slide to start:


----------



## This child (Dec 5, 2021)

My family-1970.                Scan of a picture


----------



## Gardyloo (Dec 13, 2021)

Good idea for a thread...

My maternal grandfather at far left, taken in central Tennessee around 1905. 





My dad with his B-17, 1943 (taken in North Africa I think)





Off-topic, but here's a picture he took while his plane was under attack, over Germany in late 1943 or 1944.





A great aunt on her horse, California desert ca. 1930





My late wife's father (center, with head turned) after being rescued at sea by _HMS Venomous _following his fleeing from Holland in a stolen lifeboat, May, 1940.  He was a German Jew living in Rotterdam at the time of the German invasion; and as an "enemy alien" was sent to a labor camp in Canada after landing in Britain.


----------



## Strodav (Dec 13, 2021)

Grandparents wedding photo circa 1925


----------



## Gardyloo (Dec 13, 2021)

Strodav said:


> Grandparents wedding photo circa 1925


That's quite a dress.


----------



## zulu42 (Dec 19, 2021)

Some noise? no explanation for our expressions.


----------



## zulu42 (Mar 1, 2022)




----------

